# Why Outback???



## RoushF150 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Can't believe all these owners and all this information. It's a wonderfull world!!

My Wife and I have worn out our shoes just looking at all the brands that are out there. We don't want an entry level unit and think we have done a good job on our own figuring out what features we need or want. We have narrowed it down to either the Outback 312BH or the Jayco 32BHDS. Since most of you are Outback owners/enthousiasts and have experienced the product for years I am sure you will tell it like it is. Both these units have the same basics with the Outback winning in weight (less) and features (a few more). Same price for both and in stock at dealers less than 15 minutes from home.

Why should we chose the Outback?

Why should we chose the Jayco?

Thanks to anyone with a few minutes to share your thoughts. Thanks.

Ralph


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm not too familiar with Jayco products so I will concentrate on some of the positives of the Outback line. I think you will find that a lot of Outback owners started with rear slide units. With the rear slide you still get decent interior room but with less towing length. Other features that lead us to Outback were the outdoor kitchen, low towing weight and front bunk area with the bicycle door.


----------



## RoushF150 (Sep 14, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> I'm not too familiar with Jayco products so I will concentrate on some of the positives of the Outback line. I think you will find that a lot of Outback owners started with rear slide units. With the rear slide you still get decent interior room but with less towing length. Other features that lead us to Outback were the outdoor kitchen, low towing weight and front bunk area with the bicycle door.


Thefulminator wins the "fast draw" award!!









Thanks for your response.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

We selected Outback because of features, quality, and recommendations. We were all set on a 312BH until we saw the 301QB and my DW fell in love with the floorplan and didn't want to see any other models.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We chose the Outback because we needed a quad bunk configuration, and there wern't too many manufacturers that made them. As much as I'd like to say I had the final word, DW saw that interior- with the white cabinets- and "thats all she wrote"....(although, fewer units have the all white interior anymore)


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

My wife liked it and we got 2 queen beds. Bonus: We can still squeeze into the National Parks!!

Welcome and Enjoy.... (Buy a big truck)


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I was attracted to the construction features. I had looked at some Wildcats...nice interior...but the Galvanized roof trusses in the OUTBACK won me over the wooden roof trusses in the Wildcat. I like the welded aluminum frame construction. I figured down the road...if the structure stays sound...I can fix the other things.

We love the floor plan of our Outback...with opposing slide...it gives us a spacious living area...we didn't feel like we had to have a bedroom slide...kinda like the coziness of the bedroom...and the weight that it saves not having the slide up front adding to the pin weight.

I think it was a gut feeling that my wife and I both had when we walked into the Outback. You'll have to search your gut. But, of course consider the construction too.

Good luck with the selection. I guess if it's too close to choose you might look at design features --- like the type of windows? Are they going to let rain in when they're opened?, is the toilet made of porcelin for easy cleaning?, who's got alloy wheels?, Put on a blindfold and see if you can find the bathroom in the dark? Are there enough places to store stuff? Can I access the important stuff with the slides in...if we stop at a Rest Area and want to have lunch?

Only you can make the right decision


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We chose the Outback for multiple reasons. The rear slide out turned our humble 27 footer to a 32 footer in seconds. The white interior cabinets and abundant storage were a biggie. The outside kitchen, a must. The lighter weight is always a plus and of course the overall look is pleasing to the eye.​The biggest surprise we had with the Outback was everyone here at Outbackers.com. Family friendly and packed with information. Mods are so much easier when someone who had done it before can walk you through it. I doubt you get that with Jayco.​


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The rear slide was the first thing to grab my attention. Then I started looking at the rest of the layout (access with the slides in is huge for us, because that's the way the trailer has to be stored and packed in our driveway). All the nice upgraded features, such as aluminum rims & power awning, were just icing on the cake. After three months of ownership, I feel the quality is as good or better than you will find anywhere else. We look forward to many more years of happy ownership.

Doug


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

We picked up our Outback last Saturday and I am a previous Jayco owner (had a 2008 Jayco Jay Flight G2 25RKS). While the Jayco was only 3 feet shorter in box lenght, I feel that the quality of the Outback is much better. I never did look at the Jayco Eagles, which I think are more comparable to the Outbacks, because I never saw a floor plan that I liked.

These are just a few of the things that I like much better about the Outback than the Jayco:


The TV easily be moved from inside to outside the trailer

Outdoor kitchen

Metal sidewalls instead of wood

Outdoor speakers

Lower overall height

Nicer refridgerator setup

Much nicer locks on the outside storage

Lighted steps

While I believe Carefree awnings is a better awning company I prefer the design of the one on the outback

These are the things I liked better about the Jayco"


Wider J-steel Sofa

Toilet paper holder included (I can't believe the outback didn't come with one

More functional hooks in the bathroom


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

For us it came down to a final choice between the KZ Spree 318BHS and Outback 300BH. They are identical floorplans and length. The Outback had more features for less money. The outside kitchen was the biggest difference that the Spree didn't offer on the 318BHS.

Take a look at the Spree 321BHS as it's very similar to the Outback 312BH.

Spree 321BHS


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We bought our outback prior to knowing anything about this site. The construction appearance, interior and features sold us
My wife saw the interior and that clinched it. We have spent many days and weekends on our 31RQS. We have put many miles on her and that trailer has always performed.

Whether 100 or 1000 miles from home our Outback is an extension of home. I love climbing into bed after a great day in the mountains or a long day of sight seeing. It is a warm and comfortable refuge on cool fall nights and a comfortable retreat from the heat on summer.

It provides us an escape and a way to unplug without sacrificing comfort or convenience.

Then there is this web site of an extended family some from far flung places and some are literally around the corner. In any case the rallies we have are opportunities for our "family" to reconnect. And we have had some wonderful rallies. Just recently we returned from Acadia National park. 21 families. What an absolutely great time.

Selling points you get a good product. You get a web site full of knowledgable people who know the product and you'll make friends and meet some the best people it seems the world has to offer.

As a longtime member once said, with a tattoo to boot "Outbackers...its not just a site...its a family.

I have met some people through This site that changed everything. I have laughed with them cried with them and celebrated with them. I would not change that for the world. Regardless of the brand You buy, outbackers is and will still be here and you are most welcome.

Eric


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Quality of wall construction,I feel is better than the wood most other mfgs.use.The interior the wife got to pick the color and just the many features of the entire package(including this site)Is your tow vehicle up to snuff to pull it?just looked at your sig line.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

WHY NOT?????

Jayco doesn't have anything that is nearly as cool as this site..........

All kidding aside........Seriously........

Aluminum framing in the outback
I believe the jayco 32bhds is wood stick framed (at least my friends is) and thus a bit heavier even with aluminum sides.........
Outback gives you the , IMHO, better nicer looking smooth fiberglass sides
sealed underbelly
After that it is a toss up........ Jayco usses a different Awning than Keystone........

They are both Nice Units with nice interior finishes........ Jayco builds a solid trailer, but you have to go to The Eagle Line to get a lot of what the Outback gives you..........

Both are nice campers..... and our favorite floor plan We are in a Sydney 310BHS

Good Luck and welcome to the site!!! Looking forward to seeing if you get the outback or *S*ome *O*ther *B*rand


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

we choose the 250RS this spring over the Jayco's comparable model mainly because of features on the Outback and the dealer offered us a much better deal.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We were looking for an RV that had a king bed...like we had in our pop-up...when we found the Outback 250RS at the Hershey, PA show, it had what the king bed we were looking for along with the tow length...the best part was with the pull out in the back we had a 35’ RV with only having to tow 28’!!


----------



## MBrady (Apr 15, 2010)

rear slide is what brought me to the outback, but what sold me was the white cabinets and floor that looks like wood. I really like that there is no carpet on the floor. Easy to clean with kids around. lot of trailer in a small package.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

we had been looking off and on for years for a TT, never found anything we both like until we saw The keystone sprinter 297RE and Outback 295RE. They were the only floorplans that DW and I both liked and felt they really where what we were looking for. The huge rear entertainment and living area along with all the windows was just what we were looking for. compared to the sprinter, the outback seemed like it was better constructed, weighed less and was more useable. (couch and two swivel rockers vs. two couches in Sprinter why??? and the sprinter dining table was the smaller 4 person dinette vs. the outback 6 person (well, 4 comfortably) dinette with the table that doubles as a coffee table. We wanted something to dry camp in, and with 45 gal fresh water, 60 grey and 30 black we can go for while. And the couch makes into a nice comfortable air bed with room to walk around it for the friends or adult kids when they want to come with us. And it was one of the few floor plans that you can use the kitchen, dinette, fridge and bath with the slides in. The (somewhat) heated underbelly is nice for fall/winter camping as well, which we do plenty of. The only drawback is the length, 34' overall does limit us in some out of the way campgrounds. After 3 months and multiple trips we are even more convinced we made the right choice. Haven't found any "why did they do that?? or what were they thinking" things so far, just more impressed with how well thought out it is.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I've never owned a Jayco but I have owned two Outbacks. I looked at Jayco, lots of times, because we, too, looked and looked and looked......

I just think Outbacks are more attractive and seem, at least to me, to be a better quality for the money.

In either case, no matter what trailer you end up buying, stick around here on Outbackers.com. It's a great site.

Mark


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

We to looked for a long time (actualy 2 years). We looked at all kinds of different models and finally decided between the exact same two campers you are looking at only the outback 312 at that time was the 310 bhs. I really liked the jayco but what made us go outback is 1: We do one week of dry camping each year and the outback has large storage tanks 80 grey 40 black 50 fresh, the jayco had small storage tanks. 2:the fit and finish inside and out just looks better on the outback. My wife just loves the white cabinets and hardwood looking floors along with the darker looking wood on everything else. 3: last and most important they were just willing to give us a better deal on the outback. One thing in favor of jayco 2 year warrenty opposed to 1 year on outback and the free road side assistance they offer during the 2 years. Either way you go I think you will be happy and have lots of fun camping. Good luck!


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

We liked the rear slide and quad bunk configuration. I'm surprised they don't make the 26RS or a similar layout anymore. The white cabinets were also attractive. It makes it seem less like a cave you're camping in.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

We compared both the 2010 310BHS (312BH without rear outside kitchen) and the Jayco Eagle 32BHDS. As mentioned the selling points to the Outback were holding tank size, lighter weight, closer dealer, aluminum frame and grey tank valve location. Can you believe the handle is under the dinnette slide on the Jayco?

The one draw to the Jayco was they don't have the delamination issues you hear about on the Outbacks.

Bottom line came down to the bottom line! "This is a Jayco Eagle you're looking at, we don't deal on these.", was the comment I kept hearing from the salespeople. The Jayco was thousands $$ more. That made the decision easy.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

RoushF150 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can't believe all these owners and all this information. It's a wonderfull world!!
> 
> ...


I am a former Jayco owner. (19h) I liked the Jayco. when we considered upgrading, we looked at the Eagle vs. the OB. The OB was much lighter, and not made out of wood, and the DW liked the interior much better. Oh, and then there is this sight...


----------



## poppop51 (Sep 13, 2010)

For us it was floor plan, construction, weight, features, price.
We like the U-dinette, decent-sized shower, aluminum wall and roof framing, TV that pivots between living and bedroom, camp kitchen, dual gray tanks, plenty of storage in and out.
It's not real fancy, but everything else we saw with similar features was larger, heavier, and more expensive.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

To re-iterate everythign from above - bigger tanks, aluminum vs. wood, we preferred the Outback interior styling.

But another point - the Outback felt brighter and more open to us. We looked for a long time at TTs, and too many had dark interiors with few windows. I don't want to camp in a cave! The OB felt "light and airy" with the light colored interior and abundance of windows.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

ZHB said:


> To re-iterate everythign from above - bigger tanks, aluminum vs. wood, we preferred the Outback interior styling.
> 
> But another point - the Outback felt brighter and more open to us. We looked for a long time at TTs, and too many had dark interiors with few windows. I don't want to camp in a cave! The OB felt "light and airy" with the light colored interior and abundance of windows.


this is what first impressed us about the 295RE, It's really nice when your at a campground with a good view to be able to have a great view of the outdoors when your INSIDE the trailer. Doesn't feel clastrophobic.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

We were not aware of this site before we bought our 312BH in May, I can truly say you will be welcome regardless, but of course we recommend the OB.

Our 312 has been used plenty this summer 8 full weeks all over Florida. Only minor issues and one mod needed (memory foam for the bunks and queen bed).

Our dealer and Keystone has gone above and beyond with our punch list.

Keystone has listened and many of the mods you see members posting are already included in the 2011 models.

I can honestly say this is one purchase were I felt no buyers remorse at all.

Except for having to buy a new TV as my 1/2 ton SUV could not handle that much trailer.

PM me with any questions about the 312, I have not been on the site as much as before due to a new work schedule.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

They are just one of the best built trailers in the market today, just browse the forum and you will see a huge group of happy owners, some have owned numerous Outbacks. When you get ready to purchase there will be a lot of choices, we choose Lakeshore Rv and worked with Marci in sales, we are completly satisified and would buy again without hesitation. Welcome and happy camping!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I really can't add much except to say I have owned a Jayco and was looking at another Jayco or Starcraft when we bought the Outback. It was literally a side by side comparison since they were parked next to each other on the lot. You won't hear me say anything bad about a Jayco - they are a very well built trailer and we had 10 great years with our Kiwi, but I got the Outback for thousands less than the Jayco we were looking at, and with the rear slide it ended up being a 27 foot trailer vs 23 feet for the Jayco with no slide. A lot more bang for the buck with the Outback. Now, after a year and some great camping trips, I have no regrets. It is by far the most comfortable trailer I have ever owned, sets up in a breeze, and the quality is amazing. Tows great, too.


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

We bought our 2011 Outback 250RS because of 2 main reasons. #1 was when we walked into it, it felt like a home not a camper. #2 was the rear slide. We liked the idea of towing the shorter trailer but having the extra space once set up. We had looked at other brands that had the tent trailer glide outs but my DH didn't want that. He was real impressed with the hard sided, power slide of the Outback. Good Luck!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

if you spend some time on our site and read the threads it will become clear as to "why outback". pros and cons.


----------

